# Buckeye ice report- 1/3/13



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Me and my buddy drove around tonight checking ice. 

Eastern Canal: iced over with 2.5" of ice. I walked around on it and drilled holes checking them with my scooper.
Snug harbor: 3", pretty safe feeling ice.
Fairfield beach: probably the safest and hardest so far. On average I had 3 to 3.25" of hard ice. One guy was fishing but not too far out. 
Liebs island: I tried over about 50 yards south of the boat ramp. I would say it was unsafe. Very crackly and had one crack with water coming up. 2.5" ice.

In my opinion I will be going out tomorrow. Just because I ran into some safe ice doesn't mean it all is! Everyone act like no one has been on the ice yet and be safe! 

I never got 10 yards away from the shore, either. To put it in perspective, I'm a 6'3" 245lber and my buddy that was always within 10 feet was 5' 7" 185lbs.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update KWaller. Maybe I'll see you out there this weekend


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nice! should be good for next Saturday get together!!!


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes thanks for the ice update! Bout time we get ice,we've been waiting too long, last year s.....!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks -Klye - Looks like I will be doing some ice fishing this weekend. Also saw the 10 day forcast and it looks like we have some rain coming in later next week so this weekend will be the weekend to get out.


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

0104131053.jpg Harbor Hills today, I was just looking around, looks like some people were out walking about.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Harbor hills


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry guys can't get the dam photo to come up from iPad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Harbor hills today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Thorn port channel today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Hit Fairfield beach area this morning from 8:00-9:45. There were probably 9-10 people on the ice. I only marked fish one time and moved around trying different spots. I didn't see anyone catching anything and peoplemI talked to did not seem to have any luck. Had to head home for some family actiivties otherwise may have tried some other areas. Ice was probably 3.5-4.0". I was out probably 40 yards from shore.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'm planning on Monday if all goes as planned. Pat will be checking later today and will let me know. I looks like after the brief warm up we will have below normal temps and a few weeks of really cold weather according to all the Columbus weather forecasters. 
Bring on the cold!!


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

It was a awesome day to be out on the lake! It was my friend Eric's first time on the ice. We fished off of Fairfield Beach channel. Caught 15-20 bluegill. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Bigjaxs said:


> View attachment 68297
> It was a awesome day to be out on the lake! It was my friend Eric's first time on the ice. We fished off of Fairfield Beach channel. Caught 15-20 bluegill.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey bigjaxs.....what color was the ice???? It looks kinda cloudy. Or is the top just cloudy, and the rest clear??? Thanks, Clayton.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I didn't make it out to Buckeye but did go to a small farm pond - I only stayed about an hour and caugh 9 gills. I left because I didn't trust the ice after hearing those weird cracking sounds and then saw an actaul big crack on the ice.


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Um it is probably a little to late but the ice yesterday was both clear and cloudy just spotty all over, today will probably be the last day to ice fish for awhile, warm temps coming but we still have maybe 2 months left keep your fingers crossed we get more cold weather.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bigjaxs said:


> keep your fingers crossed we get more cold weather.


Or not... :bananapowerslide:


----------

